# uk to canada moving firms. Recomendations?



## banavia 99 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello all, 
My wife and I will be relocating to Vancouver B.C. for about 4 years and was wondering if any of you have any recomendations on overseas moving companies?
thanks in advance


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

We used Pickfords because our goods were kept within the same company structure not transferring to another company and the loss of goods! They were pretty well priced as well we just didn't want anything going astray. We came from Hampshire to Edmonton, Alberta


----------



## banavia 99 (Mar 22, 2010)

MandyB said:


> We used Pickfords because our goods were kept within the same company structure not transferring to another company and the loss of goods! They were pretty well priced as well we just didn't want anything going astray. We came from Hampshire to Edmonton, Alberta


Thanks Mandyb, I will check them out!


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

I used Britannia in 2001 for my own goods then in 2005 used Robinsons to ship stuff after my mother died, had no problems with either firm on the UK side. 


However, the Canadian end of the Britannia shipment tried to get out of delivering expecting me to pick up from their warehouse. I just forcefully reminded them I had paid for door to door delivery and the backed down.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello, go onto a site called....... shiply.com ....... this is a site where they bid on your shipment, the more bids the better the prices get. You list where your moving from/to and what the contents of the shipment is, boxes, household goods etc, if its a house move i believe they have a section for that, 1 bed, 2 bed, 3 bed etc, once your info is in and you submit the info then the shippers will see it and give a bid/price for the shipment. You are not obligated to accept any of the bids but will give you an idea of what the varying costs are that you could be looking at paying, also it will give you bids from several companies so gives you a bit more comparison as well. cheers


----------



## banavia 99 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks Guys for the help so far!

Got a couple of quotes today around the 1450-1800 mark seem reasonable as all we are taking is our clothes,books our bikes(10 of) and all my bike tools. One thing though one of the quotes did not include things like Local duties,inspections/taxes local quarantine, decontamination and immigration charges. 
would a company like pickfords/robinsons take care of all that for a flat fee?
Is the paper work side of things straight forward enough to handle on my own, I was also wondering are there any hidden fees to worry or look out for?
advice and insights from you guys experience would be welcomed.

thanks again.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

banavia 99 said:


> Thanks Guys for the help so far!
> 
> Got a couple of quotes today around the 1450-1800 mark seem reasonable as all we are taking is our clothes,books our bikes(10 of) and all my bike tools. One thing though one of the quotes did not include things like Local duties,inspections/taxes local quarantine, decontamination and immigration charges.
> would a company like pickfords/robinsons take care of all that for a flat fee?
> ...


just check with the company that is moving you that they will get an agent in canada to clear your personal effects. I was told that would happen and it didnt.after enormous faxes and paperwork, No agent would clear my stuff so I had to go to toronto and clear it myself. It was a headache as my stuff was in canada 4 weeks after i got there and didnt get it until 8 weeks later due to no agent clearing it. Double check and check again. get it in writing...


----------



## VickyScotland (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats very cheap Batnavia - we paid more than that to move from Oxfordshire to Aberdeen !!


----------

